# Solved: Wireless card not shown in ipconfig /all window



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

Hy, I bought a new Sony Vaio VGN-FZ485U notebook with windows vista ultimate. In the first weeks the wireless adapter worked but after an update the wireless cannot connect to any signal. I tried everything immaginable: I used the repair conenction feature from vista, reinstall the driver, reset winsock, disable ip6, choose different settings for wireless card and still nothing. I cannot connect. The only other simptom I fund was that the card is not shown in ipconfig /all window. The cable connection works. All the drivers are up-to-date and "working properly". P.S.: system restore is disabled P.P.S.: I really don't want to reinstall the "marvelous" windows vista ultimate If anyone have any idea how to solve this please reply!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does the wireless connection show in Network Connections? Is it enabled?

If the wireless is integrated is the radio switched on?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

The wireless is enabled but not connected. The drivers are all ok in my computer.  I have no marks in device manager. In device manager apears both the wireless card and the network cable card. All are "working properly" according to vista


----------



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

First of all thank you for replying guys! I have some experience with networks and hardware in general so please feel free to question me even more rigorously  I even had someone from the support team of Sonny logged on to my laptop but even him could not find the solution. I'm looking for some fresh idea how to approach this problem...


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

Although i can't understand why a common update would result in affecting this, have you checked your Bios in order to make sure the built in wireless adapter in enabled properly.

Had a problem like this myself on a latop at my work but had to enable all wireless features in bios before it would work correctly.


----------



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for reply! In fact I reset the bios settings...but no luck


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps you could allow us to actually see the Device Manager display with a screen shot?

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

I'd also like to see the full IPCONFIG /ALL display.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

hy, the result of ipconfig /all command:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Monster
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-A1-8A-21
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 20, 2008 12:26:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 27, 2008 12:26:02 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

When i try to connect to a wireless network windows can't find any networks, if i try to repair the connection windows restets for 3 times the wireless adapter and then it gives up, if i try to connect manually an unexpected error appear(i attached files for this case also). If anyone have any idea why this happens please reply, because now i don't have any more idea what to do...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I actually had in mind expanding the *Network adapters* section so we could actually see exactly what was displayed. I know what a Device Manager screen looks like, but there's no useful information displayed there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

John, see the 4th attachment. 

Shaolinul, is the wireless radio switched on? I don't know what Sony uses, but there should be a slide switch, a push button, or a key combination to toggle your integrated wireless off and on.


----------



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

Hy John, the network adapter screen shot is there also, I added the device manager screen to show you that ALL the drivers are installed correctly. 
Terry: the wireless is on, i have big green LEDS displaying WLAN on my laptop . Trust me, I'm having 10 years of experience working with computers, I never find a problem that I couldn't resolve myself unil this


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that either you do not have the latest Intel driver from Sony's web site or the adapter has failed.

You said in your first post that the problem began after an unspecified update. If that update was to install a driver direct from Intel's web site that is the likely problem. Sometimes the motherboard or PC manufacturer has to modify the "raw" driver to make it work properly in the particular system.

*EDIT*: It's not that I don't trust you; I just didn't want to say the above, especially the "failed" part, while something "stupid" like a switched off radio was still in play in my mind.


----------



## Shaolinul (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, not the best solution but it worked: I deleted the driver and put the windows to find a new driver, run ipconfig /all repeat it until it showed the wireless connection in ipconfig /all window. the reason why it works is because windows messed up all the information for wireless connection, for example in netsh wlan swow all the interface name was some werid characters and the state for it was always not ready. Although i'm not sure if this will work tomorrow, after a new windows update, I'm writing these lines from my WIRELESS connection .
In my opinion this is a bug of vista and they should have fix this by now but they didn't. 
Thank you again for your help, and maybe these lines will help somebody else in the future!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

